# MCS 1000 wood lathe



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I bought a cheap wood lathe from a friend to start getting into turning. It has 4 speeds, but the lowest speed does not seem to spin any of the pieces at all. I'm wondering if anyone has worked with this lathe or any other lathe where the belt has to be moved for different speeds. Does tension or anything else play into the motor not spinning correctly at certain speeds. I can get it to work fine at the two highest speeds, but trying to rough turn a log of a bowl at those speeds is terrifying. I'd rather keep my face and appendages in tact.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

With lathes the belt certainly does have to be
under a certain amount of tension in order 
to grip the pulley and turn the spindle. 
Often the tension is supplied by the weight 
of the motor but systems vary.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Not familiar with that lathe, but regardless, all the speeds should work. What exactly does it do besides "not seem to spin"? Belt slipping? Motor won't turn? Everything works but the drive center doesn't spin?

Could be any number of things… incorrect belt tension, wrong sized belt, trying to run a motor wired for 240v on a 120v circuit, etc… You need to do a little troubleshooting - and since it's right there in front of you, you are in the best position to do that!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

> Not familiar with that lathe, but regardless, all the speeds should work. What exactly does it do besides "not seem to spin"? Belt slipping? Motor won t turn? Everything works but the drive center doesn t spin?
> 
> Could be any number of things… incorrect belt tension, wrong sized belt, trying to run a motor wired for 240v on a 120v circuit, etc… You need to do a little troubleshooting - and since it s right there in front of you, you are in the best position to do that!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am a warranty coordinator and service tech, so I've been trying to trouble shoot it, but I just can't seem to figure it out. At the slowest speed the spindle barely turns. I've had to spin the piece by hand to help start it. The second slowest speed vibrates like crazy, even without a piece of wood in place. The third speed does great, and honestly haven't messed with the fastest speed since I haven't needed it.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Your issue sounds like you should post a video on youtube. Then you might get a solution for your problem….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITEBASEhISFRUVEhcVFRgQEhIXFRUVFhIWFhcXFRUYHSggGBolHRUVITEhJikrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy0lHx8rLy0tKysrKy0rLS0vLS0tKystLSstLS0rLS0tLS0rLS0tLS0tLS0tKzc3Ky0rNy0uLf/AABEIAJkA8AMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBAMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBwQFBgj/xABCEAABAwICBQkFBAkEAwAAAAABAAIDBBEhMQUGBxJxEzJBUWGBkaGxIjNScsFCYmPRFBUjQ4Ki4fDxJHOSsiWT0v/EABkBAQADAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMEBf/EACURAAICAQQBBQEBAQAAAAAAAAABAgMRBCExQRITIjJRYRRSI//aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8AvBCEIASFLdCAalsgJUAgSoQgBCEIAQhCAEXQU1AOui6ahAOui6alsgFQkBRZAKhCEAIQhACanFNDrki2Vu9ACEIUoDSlBRZRVPNUgnulTbri6vaVRtJa0vcQSMQWi4JGduxTCuU3iKDeDtrIVcy7Q2O5s0bP76ypoddScp4j3tW60djRk7Yo7+yLriotb3npidw/oVkt1sf0sZ3Eqr0ti6JVsTrQhcu3WvrjHc7+ifJrhE0XkBYOsub9VD01i6J9SP2dKhc7oHXGmq5nQwl5cG71y2zSB1HpXRLGUXF4ZZMEIQoJApqcU1ACEIQAlugIKARLdIhAOQkCVACEIQAhCQoAKQIQpQAqCp5qmUVRzVIGaSn3IZX/AAxud4NJXmNzicTmcfFeiddp9zR9WenkiO84fVecyvQ0C9rZnMUoTHOsCVjiSW29ybi34g028V02aiFT93ZEIOS2RlBxClbVPGT3DgSsAVR6Wkcb/VZHQD149ytC2E/iRgzWaUmGUsn/ACKk5MyRvldMCW/Zc471ssLrXAqGaIkEjP8AJRbJpbEYR2+pGlYYaikeN5svKlkl3XYY3i1+N7K+QV5Qho59wzBp3GvDS7qccgvSOor3HR9KXuL3GIEku3ieJXk3Scnlo3S2OgumoQsQCEIQAhCxtI1zIIpJpCGsY0uJ4fVAZKFyOrmvsNUJXmN8UUYBdJK5u6L9GBzTjtEoN5zeUdgbXDTY9oPUrRhKXCIZ1iFzkeu+jzj+kNHzAhRa161RQ0cskM0TpC0CMB7Sbvyda97AYo4Si90TsdK2VpJAc0kZgEXHEdCkBXnzV+Srp5KbSLt4Ry1IiO+TeQOzNjm3qK9AhV7J6HoSBKhAIQhAIUiUhIgAqGo5qmUVQPZVkDlNqs+7o2QfE9rfO5VDuVybaKi1JAz4pj/Ky/1VNEr1NHtWZT5IqrmFZtNrKW0opuTG7vXLrkE43WK5M5MdSrqNL6ryaVXSrTx3sM0rW8tKXhoF/sgiyzKl190b+/Zot2Yc3uWMIApHK2nodfJnldCMKy6TSTomyMG4RI0gh9ja/SOorDWLPA4uvmpvlJLZBJGbC7CwOF7kXwuOmyu/ZDpDlKJ0RzheR/C7EehXnsXaekcVudBa11VIXGnl3N4C+AINsrg8Vw22qUcNGsYo9SoVD0W2KubblGU8v8Dmn+V1vJb+i20MympXDtikv5OC5i2C2ULhqLaro9/OMsfzxn1at5R630EnMq4eDnhp8HWQjDN6tRrZob9Lo56e9i9vsnqcDcXWzhna4Xa5rh90g+ikQgqLROz6ubRVVPK+Nm+Q4OY8uBsMQRbDJVzTRyPcQxr3kZhjXOIHXhkF6glA3XcD6KmtjIDa6o7Yj/3XTTa4RbKOKbwcFWGRoIc1zbg4Pa4YYdBzzUE0c8JBljkbdlgXtcGkObm1xwOCtfbpS+xRydTpGE8Q0/RJrXQvqdAUcsYLnwNa+wF7gDdOHYovsdmGTCKWxoa7WCGq0boylaTy0dRExzTgbAW3h1jFXkFRWgdX2aVrjKyGSmgbGDK6Ij3tv3ZIsL52Xav2byN91pOsb1b7gR5WXOaFhApwWNQwFkUbC4vLWgFzs3EDElZIQqCEIQAkslQgGqKp5qmKin5qlArbbZGTFSO6BJIO8tH5KpCxXZtfgvQxu+GYeYIVMuC9XSP/AJGM/kQbiNxW1DqnQywQOMW658bXHdkcMCMSAFjT7PIHOIbJMwdBc5rhj1ggEK71MFyQot8FXWSLY6WpORnlivvbji2/Xb/KwyF0crKIIkIlwUe8spclkTcmHDEX4qH9UOdfk2lxALiALkNAuTh0BAkPQt7qzpVsEjpHC7i10YF8LPaWm/iueytSjxuTujkgzh3Lc0+qVe8AspJyCLg8mQCO9a2anLSGEG/R29WXBeltFay0piiBnaHBjQQ+4sQ0XxIXnOMs4wa52KLh2faUdlRyD53Mb6uWSNnOlgD/AKY/+2L/AOl6CjronC4kjI7HtP1XL6d2kUFOS1r+Xkx9mAb2Pa7JUexKb6OF2YavVsekWOnhmjjjY4nlA5rSbWbbod0q7AqppdsOJ5als37Ijku89hbZWhSVAfGx4BAc0OxzFxexQkfJkeB9FTGyE/6+Ufhv/wCyuaTmngfRUrslf/5Fw62Seq2gvZIo9mdjtip96ga7pZM0jvBCztl84do2IZ7rnNPjf0Km2jwb2jaj7oDvBwWm2Pz3gnZ8L2uHBzSPopwnVn6YXyO9jia0WaAB1AADyUgSJQsCzFTgmpboQKhCEAIQhABUM+XepioZ8u9SgcxtLh39GzfdLXeDlRZC9Da4Qb9BVN/BcfAX+i89E4DJepoWnBowt+RcWq5D6OmvY/swMezC2K3dRRgDetiLHpGXRgbLgNVNbqaGnjilc5rm3BO44ttvEjJdTHrNTSCzaiE/M7dI7nWWc4NPJGdis9eoraQqO0h3i0LQWXTbQrGtc5pBDo2YjsuFzK76/iiCCo6EtEGcozlbll/aAzt2IqcgoWvANvBZzaT3LIfUNuXbvsgk27B0LHEVsSbrMJsSDgQbf2VDOy6ysipRyuSVsYMrseFvLpWdBpqQY7779V8PErBmYRicUsMBda+AXnrz8tjR4wdDR63Sxsewtgl3wcHRBxAt19C0AqCea0NH3RnftWwp4WNOIPdmVnMhpbZObw3lv/LKW7ZT1EuCDQOkjTSCRm7vdb42yAcA4YFWLSbVngWdyRw+B7fQrhP1fAebLb5rfVMfoT4XtP8AfWFv/Ov8oo5/pa0O0+Ig7zG5fYkHV1GyrzUPTLaavZI8HcO811hcjev0Bab9VOBs5zBhfnA34JlPHc7uWOfTxUx06w8LknzLi1o1r36WojNPK0Pjc1rnWF8MDZc1sy07FTyS8q6zXsaLgE4tcegcVz+lquV8MTXSO/Zs3TfI4Ad5XNGcg4Ep6EIx8eMhTbPUdJVMlY2SNwc1wuCOkFThecdH6zyxANaXgAW9h7hkt5R7Ralv72T+INePNcz0j6aLqwvMIVT0m1OT7Qid/C5pW5ptpkZ58X/B7T6qj0lvSJ9SJYKFydPr9SOzMjeLCfRbKDWmjflUMHzEtPmsnTYuYst5R+zdIWLDXxP5skZ+V4KyQ7tWbTRORSopsk+6jmOHeiA2qgEkb2HJzS094squrNk0g9zUNPUJGkeYVroWld06/iyJRTKIrdnmkY7nkRIPwpGnyJBWiq9C1MXvYJWcWOt4r0mQkLQehdX98+0inpo8vl2PakJXpGs0DSy+8p4ncWC/iFz9bs10e/mxvjP4b3W8CVtHXwfKIdTKKl5qxXK46zZGw+7qXAdT2A+YTNDbJWNkJqZRIwZNju0u+Z2duCrbfXNEqDRWOgNWqisfuQRl1uc44Mb8zj6Zq49VNmlNSgPmAnltm8XY3r3WHPiV2VDQxwsDImNY0ZNYLBZK4JWZexphFXbRdnJnMLqCGJh9oSjeDAb7u6bHDrWs1g2WztEP6E1rhyf7USSgHlMOYSLWzVyWRZRGyUXlMjCKUpdllcWXeYGO+EyF3m0WWDV7PdIMvaAPH4UjD5Egq+EWW8dXNFfBHmuq0LUR+8gmb80bvWywsR2d5BXqAj+ysGr0NTy+8gif8zGn6LWOt+0R6Z5se6+JdfimgnoKver2eaOf+5LP9p7x5XVcVuzXSLZXCOOJ8e8d13LDBt8N64zWq1UH+FPBo5J0rnABziQEU8cd7vb4Lu37K6sNBEsBcRi27hbs3rWK1FZqHpCPOnLh1xuY7yvdaK6D7K+LRqG09OcnW8vVKdFtPNf5BQ1OjJo/eQyNP343DzssW9v8lbKUWuCrTXZmSaKeMrHgSFiuoJB9l3dinNqXj7R8VIyvk6weIU+0e4xryN+IeKmbXyj7XjYrIbpM9LR4/mh1XE7nNHh+SY+mM/gyPTUgzseAt6Lf0ukZjHjJIwkZB7sOrpWhvACCG4jEXva4yut5WV8MhYYmtZ7I3gCTd3eoivd7tyJfhsqLTtYN0CokLsAMcOJwVn6tOcaVrnuLnOcS5xzJvb6KsNE01sTmR4DqVp6Abaki7Rf+Zc+tjFJYXZehttm6siyVC8k6RCkTkIBqLJQgoBLIShKgGWS2QhACEIQBZIQlQgGpUFIgCyQhKhWA1KAlsnBARujvmL8cVra3VyklvylNC6/3AD4jFbZClSa4BxtZs10e++7G+M/hyOw7nErRVmyNh91Uvb/uMB8wrPISAK6vsXZHgik6zZXWt5joZODt0+DloqzU7SEd9+llw6WBrx/KV6KCFrHVzXJX00eWqine3B7HtP3mkeq2OrETXSuLhzQCON7XXo6anY7BzGuH3mg+qp/WB9IKuWOkja0RgiRzALOkc65A7G5Lp013qWJYM7I+Mcjqd4xxVpaPhLKaJpzDWrjNRtD8q8zOHsMOF8nO4disCcYLPXWpy8V0KIYWX2ToQheebghCEAISXSoAQhCAEIQgEKLJUl0AiEIQlAkslQhIlkBKhCoqLICVAJZFkqEAlkWSoQAmkJyQhAcRtO1t/Q4OSiP7eUG33G5F35KsdQtGvne5jSbueLk42GJJKtPWfZ7BVyumdLK17s7EFuAyAOQWVqVqeygZIA/lHPdcuLd2wAyAuuquyNazHkzlHy2ZvqCjbFG2Ngs1osPqSpZ8u9SKOfLvXPnLyzQmQhCqBCi6CkQAlukQgHBJdAQUAqEIQCFIlKRACEIQlAhCEJBCEIVFCVIEqAEIQgBCEIAQhCAElkqEAllFPl3qYqGfLvQH/9k=


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

If it looks something like the one above it's a Harbor freight type lathe and it was my first one.

it was alright for a starter lathe I put a link belt on it and it ran better.


----------

